

Inception Ripped-Off Scrooge McDuck & The Beagle Boys - pkchen
http://videogum.com/208132/caught-inception-ripped-off-scrooge-mcduck/remakes-and-spinoffs/

======
sabj
I mean, it should have a big "Thank you, Philip K Dick" in the credits, too.
That would be nice - movies with acknowledgements?

Honestly, it's not a direct remake or sequel to anything, and that's enough
for me to give major points to originality :)

